# Craftsman Router Table



## Big Island (May 14, 2006)

Hi: I am new to this board. I have a question regarding a Craftsman router table that came as a bonus with a tabl e saw I purchased from Sears. I am looking for a router that will mount to this table, but can't find anything except Craftsman. If anyone knows of any routers besides Craftsman that will fit it would be much appreciated. The triangular screw holes are 4 5/8" apart. Thanks , Brian


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Big Island.


----------

